# Im worse than a kid on christmas



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

So last week I ordered all of the heating stuff Ill need for prick. The heating stuff comes tomorrow. Last time I talked with the breeder I was told that Prick should be ready to come home with me between the 21st and the 24th. No phone call yet.

Knowing that Ill have everything I need now when the time comes to get prick and that I should be able to get Prick soon I just cant sleep. Im full of energy. Remember christmas morning as a kid when you were up at 6 am to get into the stocking stuffers and presents? Ya imagine that x10.

I just cant sleep. Im very excited that soon Ill have my own hedgehog. Every one in my family has their own pet even though we all share some responsibilities with them but now Ill have my own pet.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Im worse then a kid on christmas*

I know how you feel! The night before I went to pick my hedgie up, I was so excited that it was actually hard to fall asleep. Hope you get your call soon. I'm sure you'll get even less sleep staying up all night with your new pet.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Im worse then a kid on christmas*

i know how you feel i could not stand it waiting till the next day  . exept............
......i was suposed to get bessie the next day but something came up so i couldnt then the same thing happend again and again and again till finaly i could get her worst wait of my life :shock: !!!! but she was sooooooo worth waiting for  !! the first night i tryed to get my mind off of holding her becuase your never supposed to hold her for like 3 days because she has to settle in! and how i got my mind off it is by researching more about hedgies by thinking of a name for her,watching youtube videos of hedgies, renting movies to get my mind of the fact that i had a hedgie in the other room .. but it was worth it and know i get to be with bessie my hedgie for as long as she lives


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Im worse then a kid on christmas*

Congratulations. I'm sure your new baby with be worth the wait!!

I had to wait a few weeks for my two newest additions to come home. I spent a lot of the time re-arranging their cages, I was so anxious!


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Im worse then a kid on christmas*

My heating stuff came around noon today so I called the breeder. She said it would be ok to get Prick today but my friend who was also giving me a ride there said he didnt feel like driving today to get Prick but said he will drive me tomorrow


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

I bet your happy to be getting in prick!! what color is he? 
lauren.


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Im not to sure actually other then he is dark. Im thinking he could be salt and pepper but I was going to post pictures once I got him to double check


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

did you get him if so please send pic!!


----------

